# Officially "The Best"



## lklawson (Jun 9, 2011)

OK, I've been studying antique Military Saber manuals for <ahem> "a few years now" and I have to agree with the recommendations I'd gotten when I began my study (though I'm not done with it by any means): "The Art of Defense on foot with Broadsword and Saber" by John Taylor has got to be the single best, most comprehensive, manual on the Military Saber (as opposed to Dueling Sabre).

And the best part is, it's available for free on Google Books.

Even better, you can choose the 1804 or the 1824 version.  They're essentially the same but the '04 version uses the Long S convention which can be confusing and distracting for modern readers.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for highlighting this, Kirk :tup:.


----------

